# New Starwind 223 (actually new 1986 but new to us)



## rharriman (Feb 22, 2009)

I am writing for my husband (since I can type a little faster than he can!) who just this fall procured for us a 22 foot Starwind fixer upper. He was looking for a winter project (?!). We live in souther Maine, about 2 miles from the ocean and plan to sail in nearby bays that we are so lucky to have close at hand. My husband is a really talented carpenter who specializes in finish work. And he's a genius at fixing things. He's already taken apart the electrical system and fixed what had probably been plaguing previous owners forever (found pinched wires under the floorboards). He's replaced the 6 portholes with new Beckson portholes and has refinished some of the teak trim. He just bought a new bilge pump, upgraded to a 750 GPH. He's wondering if he should go further and exchange for upgrade to an 1100 (requiring new hoses and hull fitting). I am sure we will have MANY more questions and are looking forward to having an informative forum source. I might add, my husband hasn't yet sailed but somehow caught the bug through the air or something! I have sailed but not extensively. We're looking forward to taking courses as soon as we can this spring. We have some sources for that but any recommendations anyone might have would be hugely appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## bkafer (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought a starwind 223 about 3 weeks ago
I still haven't gotten it home yet
The boat is in almost perfect shape
though it does need some work to bring it back to PERFECT
Some of the things I have that will be put on the boat are 
inverter, color TV with DVD player
one burner gas stove
A 9.9 hp electric start yamaha

some of the work needed is, there is a leak over the hanging locker and the teak at the bottom of the locker has rotted
One of the ports is cracked
The wiring connections to the mast is broken
but so far I see NO major problems


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

regarding the bilge pump. I would think no. If I remember correctly the sump isn't that big on the 223. (The first boat I ever bought new was 1986 223) and access to route hoses was restricted. Mind you that the last time I was on a 223 was in 1990 when I sold her so my memory may be a bit foggy.


----------



## bkafer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Bilge pump*

We sailed the chesapeake all summer. Had a great time on the 223.
I replaced the fuse panel, added an extra battery
put in an inverter, made screens for the hatch and door

we bought a bunch of dollar store plastic shoe boxes 
and put them under one of the seats. wrote on top exactly what was in each box so when you lifted the seat you knew exactly what you had.

now for the bilge pump
WHERE DO YOU PUT IT????? 
IF theres one on the boat I haven't found it yet


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

If memory serves (Big If), there is a small shallow sump under the companionway step that should be big enough to put a small electric pump in.


----------



## bkafer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

yes under the steps is a small access plate.
Its VERY small under there I have a few pumps sitting around the house , I don't think any of them will fit that area. I'll try on my next visit to the boat.
Thanks for the info.

I've had boats for years. This was my wifes first encounter with sailing and she likes it. So were looking to move up.
22 ft is tight when your getting older and not moving as good
as we used to.


----------



## Dennis DeLena (Jun 1, 2020)

looking for advice on repairing centerboard on a starwind 223


----------

